# Campsite jobs any advice?



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We are looking for campsite jobs this summer in the UK. 

We’ve applied for a few but are a bit surprised how vague they are regarding start dates, hours, salary etc. We are not sure if we have been invited for an interview or just a 2 day look around the site.

Any advice or tips welcome by PM or on this thread. Does anyone know how the recruitment & interview process works?

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)

I will be interested to follow this thread. Could be something I would be interested in. Please keep us up to date with your findings Paul & Lynne.

Zim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Work*

From my experience, you can expect a free pitch, use of site facilties and some pay - but not a lot.

There is a website called Caravan Jobs or something, Google will deliver the goods where my memory has failed.

Russell


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Zimee said:


> I will be interested to follow this thread. Could be something I would be interested in. Please keep us up to date with your findings Paul & Lynne.
> 
> Zim


I will let you know if find out anything Zim, I think we are going for a interview next week or maybe just a 2 day stay on a site lol

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Work*



Rapide561 said:


> From my experience, you can expect a free pitch, use of site facilties and some pay - but not a lot.
> 
> There is a website called Caravan Jobs or something, Google will deliver the goods where my memory has failed.
> 
> Russell


Thx Russel

We have the names of the sites to look on . but as I said above its quite hard to pin them down on the details of the job.

I don't want to drive all the way down to Deven to be told its only 20 hrs per week or the jobs only for 3 months.

Paul


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Paul & Lynne,

We have been wardens since April and enjoyed the job BUT and its a big BUT, they will try and take the mick.

We started our first wardens job in Stoke just before Easter last year and lasted 5 days reasons i won't go into. Luckly we left on the Tuesday and started in Devon on the Wednesday and it was ok.

They want you to work for nothing and be more than flexible when they say jump they expect you to say how high. You will be very lucky if you find anywhere where this doesn't happen. This is just not what we have experienced we have spoke to lots of wardens and they all say the same.

One couple we met was working in Italy, they was cleaning statics and was allowed 12 mins yes 12 mins to clean one van :lol: 

It make's me laugh when they advertise jobs cleaning, bar work, shop, mowing etc etc etc, only 20 hrs more like 60 :lol: and would suit retired persons :lol: :lol: all for a Free pitch, EHU etc etc :lol: . 

My advise to anyone looking to become wardens is make sure you get paid per hour not salary because they will take advantage.

Anyone needing any more advise just pm me no problem.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Useful info wirerick

I too will watch with interest. We hope to full time but wondered in the future about doing something like this if we fancy a six month break and to top up the coffers.

Don't the cc or c&cc hire regularly? Does anyone have any idea just how much you do get paid?

If it's not enough to save a few quid over a summer or winter it's a none starter for us really. I like the tip about the hourly rate.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have been site staff for 4 years and there are good and bad jobs.

Bascially you can expect basic salary, free pitch, c/w elect as a minimum. You may get a service pitch if you are really lucky.

Usually its a 40 hr week over 6 days but make sure you have the same day off.

What normally gets you is the standby, which normally is unpaid. This is at night and covers emergencies, but in reality it means that everything that goes on you have to deal with. Most fridays expect to work til closing.

Jobs will often be on a two shift system include opening at 7am and closing at 23:00. Duties can include pitching, toilet cleaning, taking bookings, shop work, ground work, and just about anything else e.g. lost children, dogs off leads, drunken campers....

It OK as long as you do not let the job get to you.

Three main web sites contain the jobs
UKcampsites, caravan-jobfinder, www.bhhpa.org.uk/

Any questions feel free.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

wirerick said:


> Hi Paul & Lynne,
> 
> We have been wardens since April and enjoyed the job BUT and its a big BUT, they will try and take the mick.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the info wirerick just what we need

I have to agree its hard to pin them down on wages and hours etc , because they are so vague.

Thx again Paul & Lynne


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Both CC and CCC hire regularly and all you have to do it completed the applciation form.

But they get thousands of applications so to be successful, you must call or email etc weekly to get an update on when the interviews are.

Good luck.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some years ago, my son was a sailing instructor at PGL (kids adventure camps) in France.

At these sites they had an assortment of skillied and unskilled jobs/staff.

One of the jobs was known as "Bogs and Bins" - pretty self explanatory.

The 2 guys doing that job at the site I visited seemed to have a very enjoyable life once their daily tasks were completed.

So, have a look at PGL and similar - they may be a little more business like than the independant sites (but they not be!).


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We have been site staff for 4 years and there are good and bad jobs.
> 
> Bascially you can expect basic salary, free pitch, c/w elect as a minimum. You may get a service pitch if you are really lucky.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the tips and advice AndrewandShirley

Never even thought to ask about being on call and to find out it can be unpaided work ( just the stuff we need to know ) .

Thx again Paul & Lynne


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Quick Update and to say thankyou for all the advice.

We sent off a cover letter and our CVs to about 30 to 40 sites we had 3 interviews and were short listed for quite a few more at a later date.

We start work on the 13th Feb in Devon til Nov then we will be able to travel Europe in the winter months.


Paul & Lynne


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Zepp,

Congratulations on the job.........we too are site wardens ( or site warders...as my daughter refers to us  )

As Andrew & Shirley have already said., if you keep a sense of humour , you may find that you actually enjoy yourselves, while giving good service to the people who are having a holiday !!

We love our job...this will be the 4th season at the same site for us.

All the best.....


Jenny


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

smithiesagain said:


> Zepp,
> 
> Congratulations on the job.........we too are site wardens ( or site warders...as my daughter refers to us  )
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny

I'm sure we will have fun ( I hope lol)

We started on Monday and we are both shattered , we are just trying to get to know the site and the job at the moment.

We have 20 new staff starting on Monday and we are in charge of them so its sink or swim lol

But Im sure we will have a laugh and the best of all we will be able to travel in the winter.

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Just A quick update on our campsite job 

First of all if your thinking about campsite work don’t get a pitch anywhere near the campers as you will never be off duty you will get a knock on the door from people complaining about the rain , fireworks that are 1 mile away and they were woke up by the loud bangs , dogs barking ,puddles of water , and not forgetting the seagull crap on there vans and cars omg the list goes on and on.

We told the owners that we could no longer put up with it and they are going to build us a new hard standing pitch out of the way to be honest they could not do enough to help us.

Also just wanted to say thx again for all the help and advice we got on this thread and pms from the members.

Paulandlynne


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Where in Devon are you working Paul and Lynne? Devon was home for us for 40 years till we moved to France!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

MrsW said:


> Where in Devon are you working Paul and Lynne? Devon was home for us for 40 years till we moved to France!


Hi

We are working in Woolacombe and then we will head to Europe for the winter .

Paulandlynne


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooh a lovely part of Devon - have a good summer there!


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Warden Info*

Just some info on OUR warden jobs.

Pay - Just above minimum wage with holidays (or unused holidays paid at end of contract) we get paid for ALL hours we work, but we have no overtime rate just all basic rate.

Hours - We have three couples and two single guys on our site, plus the owners, we work 8 hours a day over three shifts starting and finishing between 7am & 10.30pm with the late shift couple on call with our emergency mobile over night. We have two rest days always together ours our Thursday & Friday. Now the school holidays have started we work an extra half day (Thursday morning for us)which we are paid for then after we are back to two days off.

We live in our MH on a free serviced hard standing pitch in a warden's area (two MHs, two caravans, seven adults and three dogs!)

We had our interview in March then worked out our notice and started in April and have a contract till end of October (then off to The Med!)
We may be offered to come back here for next season but we are not sure if we will, we think this lifestyle is all about travel and new places not working in same place ever year!

We have been told this week we will be called for assessment with The Caravan Club in Feb/March next year. We have past the first part of recruitment for the Camping & Caravaning Club also, just waiting to hear about assessment dates. And we will keep our eyes peeled for private site jobs that take our fancy!

This has not been the best year to start this lifestyle with the weather the country has had but we are enjoying it and now the sun is shining its even better!

Any questions feel free to get in touch.

P.S. Paul and Lynne we are working JUST up the road from you in Morthoe! Small world.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So the general consensus is its bloody hard work and the pay is crap.

Oh, I forgot to say, they get thousands of applicants too :roll: :roll: 

Paul.


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say 'its bloody hard work' I've had harder jobs and so has my wife, its a different sort of job, the pay off is we will be working 6-8 months of the year and spending the rest travelling. 

The pay is min wage but we have small out goings. We save one of our wages each month which will see us over the winter.

If we get into one of the clubs then things could change from what we have/know now. 

It is a lifestyle change not just a job.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We spoke to a private site owner in Portugal who was tentatively interested in ur=s although hours/pay was not discussed at that stage.

We have since met two couples who worked for mim and his missus for very brief spells (draw your own conclusions ) 

Seemingly a free pitch and 3 euros an hour are his idea of fair in exchange for 'site managers' - cleaning the chalets on arrival/departure/during stay, cooking their meals and tending to the site. 

You then have to dispute your 'hours' worked as his never tally with yours 

I am sure every one isnt as unfair...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry just noticed yuo wanted UK jobs....

By the way my 3 euro was a mis-print it was ONE EURO an hour!!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Another update 

Left first job ………………. 35 hours a week on a salary we were working around 70 hours 

2nd job we were working 45 hours a week for around £2.50 per hour ( what min wage ) 

3rd job we were parked on road for 4 months no water / drainage the owner kept telling us they would build us a pitch soon , it was a good job but we found out they had been telling the wardens they were going to build a warden pitch for the last five years. 

We are due to start work for the camping and caravanning club in the next few weeks . Don’t let the above put you off there are plenty of good sites to work on and we do like the work and you do have a good laugh some days lol that’s another story .

We left the last job on Tuesday and by Thursday we had 3 new job offers and on Friday we were offered a wardens job with CC&C . 

Thanx again for all the help we had from forum members

Paul& Lynne


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting thread this, not much time at mo to read properly but will return. I'm thinking of advertising my services as a drystone waller to those sites that have drystone walls that may need repairiing/rebuilding. Could do the work at a reduced rate for free camping. And as Mrs Tubby is retiring in a couple of weeks she could come along and also do cleaning work etc.
Will start researching further when I've more time.
Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Presumably if you go as a couple you both get a wage. Is this correct?

What are the chances of two 47 year olds with no experience getting a job with somone like the C&C or C&CC?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

barryd said:


> Presumably if you go as a couple you both get a wage. Is this correct?
> 
> What are the chances of two 47 year olds with no experience getting a job with somone like the C&C or C&CC?


If the site want a warden couple you both get wages and experience is not that important.

Paul


----------

